# Recommended Books



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I am currently rereading Canine Nutrigenomics be Dr Jean Dodds and Unlocking the Canine Ancestral Diet by Steve Brown. I have not been able to get my hands on Dr. Karen Becker's book.. the used price on Amazon is ridiculous and I heard that a new one is being released.

Can anyone recommend other books?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

My favorite book is the online Havanese forum . . .


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> My favorite book is the online Havanese forum . . .


Haha!


----------

